# Best way to cover Gizmo light while keeping it usable?



## Lengradde (Apr 23, 2009)

Trying to figure out a way to stop the blinking madness while still being able to see it when I need (so no tape or paint).

The LED flashes when in standby, which is of course annoying.

[/B]ut less obvious and unmentioned is that it's a ******** bright LED when the unit is powered on. Not so good when the room is dim and you're watching a movie.

Yet another problem with the design is the LED is behind a plastic front panel, making it harder to mask the angry blue light.

Any ideas? Functionality is the desired end result, but it sure would be nice if it looked good too.


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

I think others have mentioned putting some semi-opaque nail polish over the LED.


----------



## bmf795 (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't turn it off. I leave mine on 24/7. There is no heat buildup. If I need to shut the light off I unplug it from the rear.


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

If you're not going to change the volume TOO often, you can take a small strip of electrical tape and tape a "shade" over it. You can use colored electrical tape (BTW, I like electrical tape as it doesn't leave residue as much as other tape), and a prettier square of material.

Only tape the top, so it acts like a hinge if you need to view the LED......

I cover LED's in my bedroom system with black tape, and there are no distractions at night this way.....


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the nail polish idea sounds like your solution. Borrow some from your significant other =)


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

The way to fix the brightness would be to replace the resistor for the LED with a higher value which would dim it, however, that would require tracking down the current value and solder work.

Don't have any ideas how to fix the blinking, that would just drive me insane.


----------



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

Lengradde said:


> Trying to figure out a way to stop the blinking madness while still being able to see it when I need (so no tape or paint).
> 
> The LED flashes when in standby, which is of course annoying.
> 
> ...


Get some window tint and cut a small square the same size as the LED window.


----------



## wideeyedwanderer (Sep 15, 2009)

I was thinking on the same lines - adding a tint. :no clue:

An everywhere-available lo-tech solution would be: 

1) to get one of these from Staples ... 

2) cut a small piece from the color that you like the most, and ... 

3) tape it to the Gizmo display with a transparent tape (that does not leave behind the glue)! 

... do you think this will work? 





cmabooty said:


> Get some window tint and cut a small square the same size as the LED window.


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

wideeyedwanderer said:


> 3) tape it to the Gizmo display with a transparent tape (that does not leave behind the glue)!


unscrew the lucite front panel and stick the tint behind it.


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

Not necessarily the best....but convenient! I just lean a expired gift card on it and it covers it up fine.


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

I use fusion tape to cover the lights in my theater. It will completely block the light and does not have adhesives. It will stick just enough to not fall off and is reusable so you can take it on and off as much as you like.


----------



## Robscix (Apr 15, 2010)

What about just a simple switch that removes the ground signal from the display. You turn off the power and turn off the display. I know it is not a optimal solution but it would work.


----------

